# 97 nissan Hardbody truck



## nisntruckin1365 (Jan 18, 2004)

im lookin for a plow for my nissan to plow residential driveways. somethingn liek snoway? any one have any sudgestians?


----------



## 95supra (Sep 25, 2004)

*did you consider a rear plow?*

I just ordered one from www.superplow.com. I haven't plowed with one yet but plan on doing so this winter. I'll only have a few drives to do and a small lot. I figured it would save the wear and tear on the front of my little truck. 
hope this helps...later


----------



## nisntruckin1365 (Jan 18, 2004)

yea i have and i dont really think thats the way to go what about a snowsport are they any good?


----------



## 95supra (Sep 25, 2004)

*It depends*

I don't think the snowsport would work for me due to the fact that it will not plow in reverse. With the super plow you can do both.


----------



## corkireland (Feb 17, 2004)

It seems that if you want a fully function hydraulic plow, that snoway is the way to go for you. allbeit an expensive one. Its up to you, I would recommend if you can afford the snoway its a very well built plow. But as always the deicions is your judgment call based on what your needs are. Goodluck sir! :salute:


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

Run the numbers on paper before you spend any money adding in what it costs to do your own drive. Unless you are doing alot of other drives for a good price, it make make more financial sense to find someone to plow your own drive. And you get to enjoy the day off.


----------



## will s (Feb 8, 2003)

*snoway is go*

I have a 7.5 mt and I love it I plow park lots on my 99 F150 ,89 GMC jimmy. I work for Norman s auto glass in trenton N.J we have a Jeep Wanglar on display for more info call John JR @ 1 [609]587-3700


----------



## jpunlimited (Aug 12, 2004)

*me too*

I was goiong to get the snowsport until I realized it could not back plow. I manage a storage facility and went with a meyer for my jeep. when I went to pick up the meyer they had a snowsport in the show room. It is heavy! It is well made but I would not want to manually move it 99 times ..


----------

